# fs: xp4 w/ xp3 body canister filter



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

- Xp4 motor on xp3 body
- comes with media and hoses

Pending


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

How much for the filter?


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

pending sale


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

sold......


----------

